
A very simple third-party cargo subcommand to execute a custom command - liuchong
https://github.com/liuchong/cargo-x
======
liuchong
I've wrote "A very simple third-party cargo subcommand to execute a custom
command", which run custom commands defined in ~/.x.toml, project/x.toml or
Cargo.toml's [package.metadata.x] section, like a cargo-x my-build, cargo x
my-lint.

~~~
liuchong
test

